# new to pain management



## clgregory (Sep 18, 2007)

Can someone who has done pain management billing please contact me?  My docs are interested in doing pain management and I am not sure of the particulars.  Thanks.

You can email me at cgregory@advbilling.com.  

Cheryl


----------



## Vannoyj (Sep 23, 2007)

*Anesthesia for Pain*

I work at Pinnacle Partners in Medicine in Dallas, Texas. We have the Pain doctors separate from the Anesthesia doctors. So, if your doctors are just doing pain management I would think that it would be a credentialing issue first of all. Anyway, if you need any more help, have one of your doctor's call
the company where I work.  972-715-000 and ask the director of Pain Management. Maybe you can get a better answer from them that I can give you.  
Janie Van Noy.
janiev@pinnaclepartnersmed.com


----------



## KFalzone (Nov 8, 2007)

*Pain Management*

I would like some information on pain management.  I have a CRNA that is interested in doing pain management but we are not quite sure what she is allowed to do and bill for as a CRNA.  Please help?????


----------

